# Cytopoint - Anyone Use or Have Experience With It?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow was on Apoquel for itches but I took her off after reading some forum postings and online information. The vet still thinks it's safe but I thought I might try something else. I was told there is also an injection that can be given every 4 to 8 weeks that helps with allergies and itching. It's called Cytopoint. Does anyone here use it or can offer any informative comments? I haven't researched it online yet, but I will.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You're doing well to research it, and after doing that you have to make your best decision for your own little girl. Sometimes there isn't anything else you can do to try to find relief for your pet-- I've had that issue about a few things with Tucker.

Here is an article from a Holistic view point that will add to your things to consider.

https://vitalanimal.com/cytopoint-answer-itch/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you Sheri. I hope someone on this forum uses Cytopoint so I can hear first hand how it works and any reactions to it.


----------



## Allieg (May 2, 2018)

I have not used it personally but my mother just had her Pup get Cytopoint- and it has been LIFE CHANGING. Duke was always to itchy. Red and irritated skin. Licking constantly. Antihistamines and apoquel didn't help. Cytopoint literally stopped his itching the next day and has been working wonders since. He had no side effects at all except an I.provment in his quality of life! Good luck! (Duke is a 20 lb Shiz Tzu/bichon mix)


----------

